# New Family Guy Episodes on BBC3



## Ross (19 Apr 2009)

At 10pm tonight its the first two of season 8


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2009)

excellent. diggedy diggedy.


----------



## Ross (19 Apr 2009)

A lot say the newer family guy is rubbish but I dont think so


----------



## gratts (19 Apr 2009)

I do think it's gone downhill - most things do when they go on for so many series'.
Hit it's prime around series 3, and has slowly deteriorated since then IMO. Still worth watching, but I rarely laugh now!


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2009)

yeah, it hard for the show becuase the simpsons has covered alot of topics and it is so similar.


----------



## Joecoral (20 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> excellent. diggedy diggedy.


 I always thought it was giggedy giggedy


----------



## a1Matt (20 Apr 2009)

giggety giggety giggety all the way for me too


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

It was only new to BBC, i have seen it before on FX etc.


----------



## Nick16 (20 Apr 2009)

thats wierd cos it had a 'D' on the subtitles!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2009)

I have been watching the new series since it was released in the states and to be honest I don't like them, find it more stupid now than funny!! oh well


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have been watching the new series since it was released in the states and to be honest I don't like them, find it more stupid now than funny!! oh well



yeah but it is stupid funny which is why i like it


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> yeah but it is stupid funny which is why i like it


There is always a limit on how funny it can be once it crosses a barrier, becomes a little more tasteless than funny if you know what I mean. I enjoyed the previous seasons though.


----------



## passerby* (21 Apr 2009)

all my favs are going down hill at the moment....scrubs/two and half men (last nights was rubbish).lol..
lets just hope my old mate   "Dexter"   does not disappoint this Friday....

cheers , Alex


----------

